# Post pic of your bar



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

This may have already been done but I wanted everyone to post pictures of their bar area, so here is mine!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice, Travis. I love the subtle touch of a large PowerCat in the front!

I'll have to get pictures of my "bar" up.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Is that a Club or your house .......dam Nice


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very very nice


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Nice set up! You got to love the Goddard!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

how that for a bar


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice, I'm jealous!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

*You asked*

This was the very first piece of furnature my wife picked out for our house when we built it.

The Red sox hat on the left was autographed by the members of Megadeth during Gigantour 1. The one on the right is autographed by Jerry Remmy (former Red Sox second baseman and current play by play/color guy for their games)

Here is the corner of the tavern:

You can see in the mirror the fridge we use for all the cold beer. :dribble:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, this is gonna be kind of long because I've probably got as much in my "bar" as I do in my humidor.

My wife and I had our kitchen remodeled last year - the only thing I requested was a "bar" so that I could display my meager wine collection and store my barware. This is the "bar" as it was designed:










All of my bottles were stored in the cabinet below, but I quickly outgrew it. So, I moved the bottles to another corner of the kitchen that had an unused "lazy susan"-style cabinet. This is what it looks like on the outside:










Kind of unassuming, but then when opened, it looks like this:










But, it IS a lazy susan which means you can turn it to your hearts delight to choose your drink of choice. To give you an idea of the current choices, this is what you may find as of right now:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> Well, this is gonna be kind of long because I've probably got as much in my "bar" as I do in my humidor.
> 
> My wife and I had our kitchen remodeled last year - the only thing I requested was a "bar" so that I could display my meager wine collection and store my barware. This is the "bar" as it was designed:
> 
> ...


WOW, party at ER Doc's house!!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Bigfoot - you bring the cigars! 

I'll provide the booze!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Bill, you are on!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

It's a mere 474 miles from McKinney to Kansas City. You could be here in 7 hours and I've got the next few days off!!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

If I wasn't driving to New Orleans Monday, I would be there. 

Its a 9 1/2 hour drive to New Orleans and only 7 hours to KS....that could be a future road trip!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

The Kansas boys would host a Bigfoot herf with style! In fact, come visit all of our bars. Topeka's only another hour down I-70.


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

Where's JohnRider at? He's the first person I thought of when I saw this thread.


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

ER Doc Great bar.


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

Check this one out

http://www.onewayfurniture.com/po-570-485-473-422-set.html


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Way to show me up Doc  Thats a nice collection, all it needs is a "small" powercat somewhere!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

nice pics!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

ER Doc, Very nice indeed. I will be in KC again in May. We will have to Herf if possible. Flint


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

BeerAdvocate said:


> Way to show me up Doc  Thats a nice collection, all it needs is a "small" powercat somewhere!


No kidding! I always thought of myself as a booze hound but holy crap!

I guess Three Olives chocolate vodka doesn't count......:eeek:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

BeerAdvocate said:


> This may have already been done but I wanted everyone to post pictures of their bar area, so here is mine!


I have that same bud bottle. You steal that from your local Hooters too?


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

ER, they would check me in to some home already if I had all your stash..

I am winding down.. My boy is in AA.. Sad, but true..

He doesn't smoke nor drink with me anymore.. Its for the best though.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words, all! I wasn't trying to show anyone up.

My wife doesn't sneer as much when I bring a bottle of whisky home, but she growls with each cigar I get. So, therefore, I get more drinks...


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Skystorm82 said:


> Check this one out
> 
> http://www.onewayfurniture.com/po-570-485-473-422-set.html


Its JUNK:roflmaoowell Is a Asian Import of low Quality for that price you could have a better custom one built!!!


----------

